# [GEN] Buyers Should Shun Puppy Mills - Hartford Courant



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/5-0&fd=R&url=http://www.courant.com/features/lifestyle/hc-petsdale0510.artmay10,0,6150298.story&cid=0&ei=4EolSLHzKaqM8QSvpJmOAg&usg=AFrqEzc3T4duGLonS-BQyhMs3m2dK025Gw">Buyers Should Shun Puppy Mills</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Hartford Courant, United States -</font> <nobr>7 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>I'm all for appropriate legislation that really targets bad guys, such as <b>puppy mill</b> operators. However, too many proposed laws, such as mandatory <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

